# pca subscription papers



## Preach (Aug 15, 2005)

There was a thread that gave a link to six position papers set forth at a symposium of the 29th GA of the PCA. It contained papers by Chapell, Pipa, Keller, and Coffin. But I can't locate the thread. Does anyone know how I can connect to those papers? I appreciate any help. Thank you.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Preach_
> There was a thread that gave a link to six position papers set forth at a symposium of the 29th GA of the PCA. It contained papers by Chapell, Pipa, Keller, and Coffin. But I can't locate the thread. Does anyone know how I can connect to those papers? I appreciate any help. Thank you.
> "In Christ",
> Bobby



http://www.tnpc.org/ga/index.htm

see if my sunday school class essay helps, i need to rewrite it and would appreciate comments
http://www.dakotacom.net/~rmwillia/hap2.html


----------

